# verzaubern



## gumpal (29. Mai 2014)

hallole
ich hab mehrer items verzaubert. das heist ja einen vorhandenen "grundwert" gegen einen anderes eintauschen.
jetzt möchte ich gerne einen anderen "grundwert" ändern damit ich z.b. anstatt einen sockel critchance oder so erhalten kann. 
geht das und wenn ja wie?
wenn ich zur verzauberin geh kann ich immer nur den ursprünglichen "grundwert" veröndern und keien anderen


----------



## Buzzie (30. Mai 2014)

Du kannst pro Item immer nur einen Wert verzaubern. Diesen Wert kannst du allerdings so oft ändern wie du möchtest bzw. wie dein Gold und deine Resourcen reichen.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2014)

gumpal schrieb:


> wenn ich zur verzauberin geh kann ich immer nur den ursprünglichen "grundwert" veröndern und keien anderen




Und das ist auch richtig so


----------

